# Favorite Donut Flavours?



## Naiwen (Jan 31, 2021)

Mine would be Tim Horton’s honey glazed donut. What’s yours?


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 1, 2021)

Just plain.


----------



## Gibby (Feb 1, 2021)

there's not many I don't like tbh , anything with chocolate on is good


----------



## marti (Feb 1, 2021)

honey culler


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

I like jelly, no matter the filling, and glazed donuts the most.  I also like those mini donuts from Dunkins, no matter what the flavor.  Anyway, they're always good with some coffee or orange juice.


----------

